
Facebook moves to limit spread of 'Boogaloo' groups after charges - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-boogaloo/facebook-moves-to-limit-spread-of-boogaloo-groups-after-charges-idUSKBN23C011
======
aspenmayer
Related:

Federal authorities file charges against 3 alleged Boogaloo followers in
Nevada

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23428123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23428123)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/06/04/boogalo...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/06/04/boogaloo-
nevada-terrorism-charges/)

[https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/www.washingtonpost.com/lrz...](https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/www.washingtonpost.com/lrzw/www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/06/04/boogaloo-
nevada-terrorism-charges/index.html)

